

Awesometalk announces AwesomeHours - mattinsler
http://blog.awesometalk.com/post/79895943293/awesometalk-announces-awesomehours

======
spking
How is this different from [http://clarity.fm](http://clarity.fm)?

~~~
mattinsler
Multiple ways. First off, Clarity costs money and AwesomeHours are free.
Second, Clarity has a very specific focus around business advice. The point of
AwesomeHours is that any expert can host for any topic. For instance, people
have contacted me to host hours for personal finance, content strategy, and
fitness. There will of course be business-focused hours as well, but that's by
far not the focus.

